# Muscle Research Thursday Sale featuring Forma Stanzol and Test Infusion!!!



## MuscleAddiction (Jun 16, 2016)

*Muscle Research*
*Thursday Sale!!!*




*Now these are the sales we like to bring to our valued customers...when can you get Forma Stanzol AND BOGO Test Infusion in the same sale? *


*THIS WEEK!!!*


*If you already didn't know, Forma Stanzol burns fat, inhibits aromatase, builds muscle, and recovery is better with Forma Stanzol. It has been the revolutionary transdermal anti-estrogen needed for every steroid cycle and Post Cycle Therapy (PCT) for many years. It really is an amazing anti-estrogen supplement that should be a part of EVERY cycle and Post Cycle Therapy, not only for muscle gains and fat loss, but for longevity and health for any bodybuilder, and this week it is on sale for $49.99!!!
*
*BOGO FREE Test Infusion...that is all we should have to say...but I will let Tyler D tell you a little bit more about why it is one of the most intense natural test boosters you will find on the market today. *








*We also have Forged Liver Support on sale for $24.99, Iron Champ Volume for maximum loads on sale for $29.99, and Premium Powders Green Coffee Bean Extract for $15.99!*


*We have a couple of promotions going on this month too below so don't forget to check those out!!!*


















*And don't forget...ALWAYS FREE SHIPPING!!!




Your good Brother of Iron!!!
MA and the Muscle Research Team*​


----------



## cane87 (Jun 17, 2016)

*​**BOGO FREE Test Infusion really stands out on this sale.Buy 1 get 1 free on one of the best test boosters out there gets me excited.I might have to jump on that myself! *


----------



## MuscleAddiction (Jun 20, 2016)

*Monday Bump!!!* 

Hope everyone enjoyed Father's Day and possibly took advantage of this weeks sale for dad...I usually grab my dad protein and things of that nature, have always wanted him to try Test Infusion...being in his 70's it could help him for his overall health...think it is time to send him a bottle!!!​


----------



## cane87 (Jun 22, 2016)

*Last crack at this sale guys! Tomorrow we will be moving on to a new sale.*


----------

